# Central Ohio ready to work



## rickbays (Nov 2, 2008)

Ready to work in Ohio

4 trucks ready to work

I have 2 dodge cummins with boss 8.2 v plows ( will almost the dxt will be put on tomm once I get time to put it together) one has 800 lbs spreader.

1 chevy 3/4 with boss v 8.2 500lb speader

1 f550 dump with 10 foot meyers with bulk spearder

contact for more info

I cover Mansfeild to Cleveland.


Rick


----------



## jstew (Nov 25, 2014)

Rick, do you cover Athens, Belpre, or Barlow?
I have 2 lots in Belpre, one in athens, one in Barlow.

Joshua
330-723-5296


----------



## rickbays (Nov 2, 2008)

sorry i dont


----------

